# NTVDM error message



## Southpaw (Jan 2, 2003)

I get this system error message every time I boot up my computer. What does this mean. It has been happening for several weeks now. Thanks.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Here's 2 site that explain what NTVDM is and how to troubleshoot it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NTVDM

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/220155

Anytime you get an error message you can copy it and do a Google Search on it -- Google knows everything


----------



## Southpaw (Jan 2, 2003)

I spoke to Dell about my error message - see above. It is a 16-bit subsystem error, NTVDM cOh.

They suggested I reinstall the MS Windows XP. I cannot find the CD. Now what? What if I cannot find it? 

Also, what does it mean to reset your computer to an earlier date? I am clueless but I wondered if I could reset it in hopes that this would clear up the problem. Just curious.

Thanks.


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

restore to an earlier date is called system restore

if you know when you first started having this issue you can try the system restore

on xp got to start --> all programs -->accessories -->system tools --> system restore.

you will be given a calender with bolded dates.. these dates are dates on which a restore point was created. choose one before the date that thi message originally occured. and follow the prompts to finish.. it may take some time for this to complete depending on type/amount of changes that have occured since then.

you will not lose data when you do this. though if you've installed software since the date your restoring to you will have to reinstall it.

as to reinstalling xp.. Dell can probally sell you recovery disk if you don't have them.. for a nominal fee of course.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Just make sure if you System Restore that you go back FAR ENOUGH, because once done you can not go back any further then you did. just a FYI.
I have done system restore quite a few times and it has saved my hide many times. And saved time also trying to figure out just what went wrong


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

arabian knight said:


> Just make sure if you System Restore that you go back FAR ENOUGH, because once done you can not go back any further then you did. just a FYI.
> I have done system restore quite a few times and it has saved my hide many times. And saved time also trying to figure out just what went wrong


never heard this before.. I've never had an issue with going back further.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

pcdreams said:


> never heard this before.. I've never had an issue with going back further.


 Well I have tried on several occasions. Once that New Point has been set, in my experience that is I have not been able to back past that point. You can do it before that last "point" but what I have tried I have not been able to go back PAST that new restore point once you do the restore. It starts there and goes forward, and after time you then then go back to THAT restore point that you did but not further into the past. That is why I said make sure you go back further enough in time that is all.


----------



## Southpaw (Jan 2, 2003)

The restore made no difference, still getting the error message. No surprise. I think you have the choice of un-doing your previous restore and then it will let you go back further. Anyway, that is what my experience was.

Off to Dell to find a Windows XP disk. 

Thank you much.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

OK,, Undo,, guess I have not seen that. Well best of luck. Hope it can get it fixed. Dell is a good PC I have one that is working good after nearly 6 years now.
Although I am going to sell it as I just got a IMac.


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

I believe southpaw is right. If a restore fails, or does not fix the problem.. I undo it before trying another point. Haven't tried it without the undo


----------

